# File Hosting



## el calvinist (Feb 9, 2006)

i'm looking for a file hosting service that allows unlimited downloads available to the public (linking to audio files specifically), that is somewhat inexpensive. 

can anybody refer me to one?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 9, 2006)

There's really no such thing as unlimited downloading. Storage space costs money with respect to hard drive space on a server. Bandwidth (data transfer/month) costs money with respect to the connection that the host pays for. Every hosting company has Terms of Service (TOS). Some will claim to offer unlimited or unmetered bandwidth or storage but you have to read the TOS to understand what they mean. The bottom line is that none offer them.

It depends also on what you mean by inexpensive. If you're looking at nearly free then forget it. Premium web hosting with decent data transfer can be had for as low as $7.95/month.

You can check out http://www.websitemaven.com/webhostingratings.html for some ideas.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 9, 2006)

Get a free web hosting service and make links to files you place on free services like:

rapidshare.de
megaupload.com
zupload.com
quickdump.com


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Get a free web hosting service and make links to files you place on free services like:
> 
> rapidshare.de
> ...


If it's for streaming media, however, those might not be very reliable. Free services are good for unimportant data but not stuff that you need to be able to rely upon.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Agreed. For streaming, it is nearly impossible to do other than your suggestion. All the sites I mention are download sites, that is you would place the MP3s on them for download. The one advantage is that you can have unlimited downloads, and the bandwith is not your own. Rapidshare has very good download speeds (300+ kpbs)


----------

